# Fischereischeinprüfung S-H



## Redteddy (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein paar Fragen zur Prüfung in Schleswig-Holstein.
Ich gehe nicht zu dem Kurs, da ich in der Woche wenig Zeit habe und immer sehr weit fahren müsste. Der Kursleiter sagte mir ich kann es auch so schaffen, ich soll das lernen was im Leitfaden steht und hinten stehen ja alle Fragen, die drankommen könnten.
So nun meine Fragen, kommen genau die Fragen dran, die hinten stehen? Oder können auch ganz andere drankommen? Und muss man bei der Prüfung auch eine Angel zusammenstellen? Habe gelesen, dass das in manchen Bundesländern so ist, aber auch in S-H? Ich kann bereits alle Fragen beantworten und die meisten Fische habe ich auch schon gelernt... Am Freitag ist schon die Prüfung und ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nicht irgendwas beim Lernen vergessen..

Würde mich über Antworten freuen!


----------



## Tim1983 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereischeinprüfung S-H*



Redteddy schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe ein paar Fragen zur Prüfung in Schleswig-Holstein.
> Ich gehe nicht zu dem Kurs, da ich in der Woche wenig Zeit habe und immer sehr weit fahren müsste. Der Kursleiter sagte mir ich kann es auch so schaffen, ich soll das lernen was im Leitfaden steht und hinten stehen ja alle Fragen, die drankommen könnten.
> ...




Hey,
also Du musst keine Praxisprüfung machen, heisst das Du nichts zusammenstellen musst, und ja es kommen nur die Fragen dran die im Leitfaden stehen. Wenn Du alle Fragen kannst, dann kannst das Freitag locker machen, ist echt ziemlich easy. Alles halb so Wild  

Schöne Grüße
Tim #h


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereischeinprüfung S-H*

Hallo,
habe auch die Prüfung in S-H gemacht und die ist ziemlich leicht, wie oben schon gesagt.
Das schafft man locker, gerade wenn man(n) sich für sowas interessiert. ist anders als eine Klassenarbeit in der schule - nämlich viel einfacher.


----------



## Redteddy (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereischeinprüfung S-H*

Oh super, danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Dann brauch ich ja keine Panik haben und freu mich auf die Prüfung  

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Duke Nukem (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereischeinprüfung S-H*

Der einzigste Bereich wo es meiner Meinung nach knifflig sein kann, ist die Fischbestimmung. Auf dem Fragebogen sind die gleichen Mini-Bilder wie auf den Kärtchen.

Viel Glück

Andreas


----------



## Redteddy (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereischeinprüfung S-H*

Ja, die Fischbestimmung finde ich beim üben auch etwas schwierig... vielleicht habe ich ja glück und es kommen einfache dran  wie wird das eigentlich gemacht, sind die da auf den Bögen mit drauf oder werden die irgendwie gezeigt?


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereischeinprüfung S-H*

Also bei meiner Prüfung war alles was man brauchte im Heft zu finden ;-)


----------



## Lümmy (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereischeinprüfung S-H*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Also bei meiner Prüfung war alles was man brauchte im Heft zu finden ;-)



Jupp und dann multiple choice bei den fischbildern #h


----------

